# would this speedlight be compatible for a Nikon D500



## Photo Lady (Dec 19, 2019)

Nikon Speed Light SB25.. just curious.. because it is selling cheap.. and I need a speedlight.. thanks and while I am asking.. I also would like some information on the older
Nikon Sigma Telephoto Zoom 1:3.5~4-22 f=80~200mm or Sigma Zoom 1:4.5-5.6 f=80-200mm multi-coated o52 Lens ..just thinking of getting some spare lens so I am investigate and experience some others besides the ones I have.. thanks


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2019)

The speedlight will be 'quasi-compatible'.  It will trigger, but won't have TTL capability.  It will work just fine in manual however.  Can't comment on the lens.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 19, 2019)

tirediron said:


> The speedlight will be 'quasi-compatible'.  It will trigger, but won't have TTL capability.  It will work just fine in manual however.  Can't comment on the lens.


thank you.. I will put it in manual then .. at least I will have one for now.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 19, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > The speedlight will be 'quasi-compatible'.  It will trigger, but won't have TTL capability.  It will work just fine in manual however.  Can't comment on the lens.
> ...





tirediron said:


> The speedlight will be 'quasi-compatible'.  It will trigger, but won't have TTL capability.  It will work just fine in manual however.  Can't comment on the lens.


 do you know if this lens would be compatible ,,thank you NIKON NIKKOR AF 35-70mm 1:3.3-4.5 Zoom Lens


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2019)

My first autofocus lens ever was the 35 to 70 that you are looking at. It will work fine on any Nikon that has an in-body Focus motor. This is not a great lens, so you should not pay more than $45 or so.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 19, 2019)

Derrel said:


> My first autofocus lens ever was the 35 to 70 that you are looking at. It will work fine on any Nikon that has an in-body Focus motor. This is not a great lens, so you should not pay more than $45 or so.


thank you.. I scratched that one what about a Nikon Zoom-Nikkor 43-86mm f/3.5 AI Lens  just looking for different types to play with


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2019)

I personally would rather have an autofocus lens. The Nikon 43-86 Zoom has earned a bad reputation, largely based upon how bad the first version was,but there is one forum member here who has a later production model, which he likes.
I would not buy a lens which is listed as AI, since it could be 40 years old or older. I would instead by a lens which is listed as AI-S, which would make it post 1977 in most cases, and much more likely to be a 1980s model or newer. If I had my druthers I would stick to AF or AF-D lenses. I do not mean to scare you away from the 35 to 70 f / 3.3... it was the original kit lens for early Nikon film autofocus cameras in the late 1980s and in the early 1990s. It is small and simple


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 19, 2019)

thank you.have helped me alt and I appreciate it!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2019)

I am the one Derrel is referring to on the the 43-86. Mine is the later model but I got it for next to nothing and was very surprised it was not as awful as everyone said. I use it on my manual film bodies. It will CA on a digital body, no doubt, and I don't recommend one because getting lucky will probably not happen. I know its tempting to buy cheap lenses but often times it will serve more as a paper weight. Find yourself a good deal on a Nikon series E, AI-S 100mm f2.8 if your looking for a cheap but under rated manual lens. The lens is a strong performer. Flash is not a big deal. I use an even older one on my D610, no ttl.  If you save up, get a godox 685N ttl and a x1 trigger. That way you could use ttl if you want or even HSS if your body has that feature.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> I am the one Derrel is referring to on the the 43-86. Mine is the later model but I got it for next to nothing and was very surprised it was not as awful as everyone said. I use it on my manual film bodies. It will CA on a digital body, no doubt, and I don't recommend one because getting lucky will probably not happen. I know its tempting to buy cheap lenses but often times it will serve more as a paper weight. Find yourself a good deal on a Nikon series E, AI-S 100mm f2.8 if your looking for a cheap but under rated manual lens. The lens is a strong performer. Flash is not a big deal. I use an even older one on my D610, no ttl.  If you save up, get a godox 685N ttl and a x1 trigger. That way you could use ttl if you want or even HSS if your body has that feature.


 I am so glad I asked.. !!
thanks for the great tips ..I am going to look into this lens you mentioned.. that's what I needed to know.. a cheap lens that performs well.. not a cheap lens that I will use as a paperweight.. right now going to buy a new pc.. but I wish it were a new lens.. but I will be very thrilled to find some reasonably priced lenses that teach me and give me some fun while I am learning.. thanks again


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2019)

I am thinking of getting this older lens.. suppose to be in great condition.. what do you think....Nikon AF Nikkor 70-210mm F/4-5.6 D DSLR Camera Zoom Lens


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2019)

It's inexpensive , yet decent. If you are looking for reviews of older equipment Ken Rockwell's website has lots of lens reviews. The price of an older lens play get big part in what time might think of it. For example the lens you list--if it's $50 or $75 I think pretty highly of it, however if it is $200 to $300 I don't think it's nearly worth that...


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2019)

Derrel said:


> It's inexpensive , yet decent. If you are looking for reviews of older equipment Ken Rockwell's website has lots of lens reviews. The price of an older lens play get big part in what time might think of it. For example the lense you list if it's $50 or $75 I think pretty highly of it, however if it is $200 to $300 I don't think it's nearly worth that...


yes around $65.. and says in good glass no fungus shape.. as long as it is compatible with d500 I look forward to using a Nikkor Nikon lens vs my  tamron lenses..I eventually will completely go over to Nikon lenses..no more tamrons.. not that they are bad.. I just think the Nikon would do better with a Nikon camera,, am I right...thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2019)

If you want the e series 100 f2.8, I can send it to you no charge. I don't use it much, I tend to use the 85 1.8 AF-D instead or the AI-S 135 2.8. Its in perfect condition but keep in mind it is AI-S and manual focus. PM me your name address etc and Ill send it you if your interested... free


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 20, 2019)

Its a wonderful piece of glass, seriously.  The focal length is weird to my eyes so I tend shy away from it. Im a 50 guy. The 85 is somewhat normal, the 135 is annoying but the line draw slaps me upside my head. I look like a disco dancer when the 100 is on my body.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2019)

[pt QUOTE="jcdeboever, [/QUOTE]
Oh my what a very very kind offer... but no I would not accept such a gift..I  know these lenses go for $60 up on ebay ...and i know how we all struggle and juggle to keep our hobby alive... and I know how each and every  piece of our equipment is needed at that precise time... I thank you from the bottom of my heart and especially sweet to hear this at xmas time.. I will get one .. for sure.. just will take a little bit of time because I  am already bidding on another lens on ebay..thank you so much.. I am learning and this is so good.. and that Ken Rockwell is very interesting read..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Its a wonderful piece of glass, seriously.  The focal length is weird to my eyes so I tend shy away from it. Im a 50 guy. The 85 is somewhat normal, the 135 is annoying but the line draw slaps me upside my head. I look like a disco dancer when the 100 is on my body.


 we need a photo!! lol


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2019)

It has been many years since I have seen a Nikon SB 25, but I seem to remember that at ISO 100 you have two color-coded automatic f/stops, probably F 2.8 and F 5.6. At 200 or 400 these f-stops get smaller correspondingly. This will allow you to shoot what is now called Auto aperture. Set your camera to the synchronization speed or slower and set your lens f-stop to the correct color mode value. Set the switch, and then you are in what we call auto flash mode. This in my opinion is easier than TTL, and it allows you to quote lie to The Flash and make changes to the f-stop or to the iso setting and correct exposure situations that sometimes arise. If your photos are Overexposed , and you are using the blue mode, and it says blue is f 2.8 then set your lens to a smaller aperture or lower the iso value of the camera. Boom. Exposure correction made easy. An SB 25 might easily date to the Ronald Reagan Era, so make sure it is working 100% correctly, and make sure the seller will take a return. My Nikon SB 16 which is from the Reagan Era still works, but I have a Vivitar 285 HV from the same time, and it does not function, but its two brothers do...


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 21, 2019)

what, for free stuff? OK...


Derrel said:


> It has been many years since I have seen a Nikon SB 25, but I seem to remember that at ISO 100 you have two color-coded automatic f/stops, probably F 2.8 and F 5.6. At 200 or 400 these f-stops get smaller correspondingly. This will allow you to shoot what is now called Auto aperture. Set your camera to the synchronization speed or slower and set your lens f-stop to the correct color mode value. Set the switch, and then you are in what we call auto flash mode. This in my opinion is easier than TTL, and it allows you to quote lie to The Flash and make changes to the f-stop or to the iso setting and correct exposure situations that sometimes arise. If your photos are Overexposed , and you are using the blue mode, and it says blue is f 2.8 then set your lens to a smaller aperture or lower the iso value of the camera. Boom. Exposure correction made easy. An SB 25 might easily date to the Ronald Reagan Era, so make sure it is working 100% correctly, and make sure the seller will take a return. My Nikon SB 16 which is from the Reagan Era still works, but I have a Vivitar 285 HV from the same time, and it does not function, but its two brothers do...



That's how I use my older flashes on my D610 or F film bodies. Works great.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2019)

Derrel said:


> It has been many years since I have seen a Nikon SB 25, but I seem to remember that at ISO 100 you have two color-coded automatic f/stops, probably F 2.8 and F 5.6. At 200 or 400 these f-stops get smaller correspondingly. This will allow you to shoot what is now called Auto aperture. Set your camera to the synchronization speed or slower and set your lens f-stop to the correct color mode value. Set the switch, and then you are in what we call auto flash mode. This in my opinion is easier than TTL, and it allows you to quote lie to The Flash and make changes to the f-stop or to the iso setting and correct exposure situations that sometimes arise. If your photos are Overexposed , and you are using the blue mode, and it says blue is f 2.8 then set your lens to a smaller aperture or lower the iso value of the camera. Boom. Exposure correction made easy. An SB 25 might easily date to the Ronald Reagan Era, so make sure it is working 100% correctly, and make sure the seller will take a return. My Nikon SB 16 which is from the Reagan Era still works, but I have a Vivitar 285 HV from the same time, and it does not function, but its two brothers do...


I have decided not to pursue this one on ebay..I was mainly interested in the lens they were selling along with it..now I realize I do not want an old flash for my new camera... I had visions of electric shorts buzzing and damaging my camera... I will buy a new one..it will be under warranty etc and be up to date...new or old lenses is a different thing..i know some of the older lenses are superior in a lot of ways compared to the new. lenses..it seems to me every new modern electronic device that they produce..they might add but they also subtract...I thank you for all your help//I would not understand any of this without help''as long as I decided to buy new what power type will be just right for a d500..there are so many power sizes..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> what, for free stuff? OK believe me very tempting  and very very appreciated... you are very kind..thank you again


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2019)

one more last question.. tried to find this info ...but no luck.. and I am running out of time if I want it.. will a Sigma80 -200mm Telephoto Zoom Lens skylight 52mm be compatible with my Nikon d500.. or should I stick to the Nikon built .. thanks in advance.. sorry I am all over the place with questions..


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 21, 2019)

I've had horrible experiences with Sigma, I would pass.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> I've had horrible experiences with Sigma, I would pass.


thank you so much....


----------



## Designer (Dec 21, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> ..what power type will be just right for a d500..there are so many power sizes..


I don't understand your question. 

Why think about the power of a speedlight?  To me, it is more about their technology rather than the power level. 

Unless you are talking about the color shift at low power settings, in which case, go for a higher-end speedlight, one that will be consistently the same color at all settings.

BTW: I have bought a new Nikon SB-910, and they have an impressive list of capabilities, but they are expensive.  I've also bought several older Nikon Speedlights, which I use in manual mode.  Any perceived power differences, if any, would have to be measured with a sophisticated measuring device, which I do not own.  

I would just select one based on the features I need rather than the power level.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2019)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > ..what power type will be just right for a d500..there are so many power sizes..
> ...


your right I asked this incorrectly about the power.... my question is what new speedlight would go with my Nikon d500 because I do not know the fit that would actually match .. there are so many ... I am confused.. thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


 and the other reason you don't understand my question.. is that I am learning and sometimes it is hard to ask a question and put it in the right context. lol. sorry.. I even mix myself up.. but I am learning.. probably should have known all this already but the more you go the more you want to go.. at least that's how I feel....


----------



## Designer (Dec 21, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> ..what new speedlight would go with my Nikon d500 because I do not know the fit that would actually match .. there are so many ... I am confused.. thanks


Understandably.  If you don't get a Nikon Speedlight, then you have to see somewhere that it will work with Nikon.  Whether it will do iTTL or not is another question.  

The first qualification is the arrangement of the pins in the hotshoe.  The second question is whether it claims to work with your Nikon camera in "auto" mode.  

I don't have experience with third-party flashes, so I can't give you a definitive answer.  My recommendation is to get a Nikon Speedlight.  Maybe a used one if your budget is tight.  If you can stretch your budget, look for a used SB-910.  I don't fool around with auctions, I just see one I like and "buy it now".


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2019)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > ..what new speedlight would go with my Nikon d500 because I do not know the fit that would actually match .. there are so many ... I am confused.. thanks
> ...


I am going to get a Nikon Speedlight.. I may even get the one you suggested.. not too bad a price if I plan ahead..thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 21, 2019)

Godox 685 ttl for Nikon is very afforable and work great. Dependable. 
Godox TT685N Thinklite TTL Flash with X1T-N Trigger Kit for Nikon Cameras


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Godox 685 ttl for Nikon is very afforable and work great. Dependable.
> Godox TT685N Thinklite TTL Flash with X1T-N Trigger Kit for Nikon Cameras


Thank you I will check it out!!


----------

